# Public Land tree-stands



## MathewsFan522 (May 12, 2006)

A friend recently told me that he heard that you can use somebody else's treestand as long as it's on Public land. The only exception is that you have to leave when/if the owner comes and wants to use it. Is this true, because I don't want to be caught in someone else's treestand when they walk by during hunting season. :lol: Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

What difference does it make ?
If it's not yours, it'd be best to leave it alone.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

I understand that is how the law reads, but man, your balls would have to be made of solid brass to pull something like that.. I wouldn't do it. I have noticed natural ground blinds being more often "borrowed"


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

I've heard of people who use other's stands and just the sounds of it is disgusting. Kind of like using somebody's car when he isn't using it just because he forgot and left the keys in it. It's not yours; leave it alone.


----------



## uncletj (Aug 30, 2005)

Bottom of page 43 in the 05 hunting guide the very last sentence states:
Your name on a tree stand or ground blind on public land does not guarantee exclusive use.
I agree with the others if it`s not yours don`t use it. Piss off the right guy and he is subject to shoot the legs off said stand with you in it. Better carry a parachute!


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

Always thought if I catch someone in my treestand, especially on privet property, that I would come back with a chain saw. I bet they'd come outta there pretty fast.

Brian


----------



## Adam Waszak (Apr 12, 2004)

Legal yes, respectful and ethical no


----------



## ROSCORack (Nov 4, 2005)

If you finish your profile, we would get a better idea of how and why to anwer the question.
It sounds like you maybe inexperienced or young.
The sportsman like thing to do, would be exactly what thunder head said.
If you put time and energy into a good spot and every time your not hunting it, would you want someone in your blind? If an area is over hunted you won't see many deer, especially bucks.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

This is an interesting thread that makes me want to ask a question. Duck hunters deal with this all the time, it is the same rule, but it never seems to cause much of a stir like it does with deer hunters, why do deer hunters seem so much more protective over their stand than duck hunters do over their blinds. I'm not trying to cause an argument here, just just trying to understand the difference.


----------



## ROSCORack (Nov 4, 2005)

Out of respect.
I may hunt the same general area but would never sit in someones blind.
It don't matter to me what type of hunting I was doing. Thats my values as a sportsman and I would not be happy with myself if I changed. 

If your there an hour and you shoot a deer or have your limit in ducks and the owner arrives while your in his blind, would'nt that make you feel funny?
That feeling is what should make you decide to avoid that scenario. Anyway it is legal and this is an opinion----or individual value.
Respect,Respect,Respect...


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

Been there, done that, see no problem with it. 

I used to even leave my safety strap hanging in the tree in case the person using my stand wanted to use it. Its good sportsmanship. 

I've hunted out of other people's tree stands and shot deer over their bait piles and I'm sure others have done the same from my stands. Its not a big deal. 

One time, during the late archery season, I found a stand with a bait pile and not far from it a fresh gut pile with obvious drag marks. I figured the guy got his deer and wouldn't be out so I hunted his stand. He ended up coming out to hunt that evening. I got out of the stand, we bs'ed a bit and then I moved on. He was a little suprised to see me but that was about it. 

Another time, I had a guy put up a stand and bait pile about 60 yards from a runway that I hunt regularly. His bait pile completely altered the deer's natural path. There was no sense in hanging my stand where I usually do so I hunted his stand. Never did bump into that guy.

Overall, its really not a big deal. Relax, its all part of the state land experience.


----------



## ROSCORack (Nov 4, 2005)

Brian S said:


> Been there, done that, see no problem with it.
> 
> I used to even leave my safety strap hanging in the tree in case the person using my stand wanted to use it. Its good sportsmanship.
> 
> ...


HE was asking for advice. If you are refering to my RESPECT point I'am very relaxed:coolgleam . You are right about part of the state land experience and once again it is legal. I'm sure the majority of hunters have more of my point of veiw on this subject. And I'm glad. Everyone would be hunting from everyones stands more frequently and that would=:sad: a sad envirement in the woods. No pun intended.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 5, 2002)

ROSCORack said:


> HE was asking for advice.


And I am giving it to him. Nothing in my post has anything to do with your post or your opinion.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Generally a stand, and a stand placement represents money and alot of work. Personally I think using a hunters stand without permission equates to stealing and portrays the theif as lazy or lacking knowledge.

Happened to me the first year I hunted down here on public property. Didn't piss me off, heck I was embarrassed for him, I thought what a loser, he's not a hunter, he's a parasite.

Matt, I think you can figure out what my advice would be.


----------



## ROSCORack (Nov 4, 2005)

Brian S said:


> And I am giving it to him. Nothing in my post has anything to do with your post or your opinion.


Sorry! I must have thought that because you followed my post.


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

MathewsFan522 said:


> A friend recently told me that he heard that you can use somebody else's treestand as long as it's on Public land. The only exception is that you have to leave when/if the owner comes and wants to use it. Is this true, because I don't want to be caught in someone else's treestand when they walk by during hunting season. :lol: Thanks for the feedback.


...............many years ago I built a permanent treestand on public land next to my private land ( like a couple 2 X 4's and a couple 2 X 6's between two trees.....the next summer my neighbor tells me his friend went and used the stand and he got a ticket from the DNR...cost him like $75.00..I never told my neighbor that it was my treestand...nor did I go back....:lol:


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

IMO, someone put the time in effort into scouting and prepping an area to hunt. Not to mention probably spent good $$ while doing it and for the tree stand. While it is public land, I think it's more of a courtesy issue. It's a big woods, walk another 100 yards and find another spot. I'm surprised no one's brought up Chai Vang either.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

M1Garand said:


> ......... I'm surprised no ones brought up Chai Vang either.



Apples and orangutans bud. Vang was trespassing, not using a stand on public property. And he was trespassing in an area that was largely private land. It wasn't like he 'wandered' across an unmarked property line in a vast area of public land.


Now, what I want to know. The law states that the owner of a tree stand MUST put their name and address on each stand, legibly, in letters that can be read from the ground. I bird hunt and run dogs about 100 days a year. I've crossed hundreds of separate tree stands and I HAVE NEVER, NEVER, witnessed one stand properly labeled. In fact, not one tree stand I have ever seen had improper markings. I have never seen a name and certainly no address. This same law applies to fish shanties and nearly all shanties are marked. Why don't you guys do it? I believe legally, it can be considered abandoned property when not marked.


----------



## Quadd4 (Jan 15, 2005)

Why is it that everyone thinks that a tree stand on public land "stakes a claim of that persons spot and useage"? As sportsmen we share the land.

I am respectful of others and I hope others of me but if I choose to leave my stand in the woods, I walk away with the understanding that someone may use it. So why should I get mad at them, and not myself for leaving it there? 

If I don't want others to use, I buy a climber and take it with me or plant it on private land. 

Don't get me wrong - If I sat under someones blind or near someones bait pile and they came out to use it, I would gladly move to another area out of respect and if the tables were turned and that person didn't offer the same curtesy, I would move on realizing that I don't own the woods regardless of how much time and money I put into it. 

Just my opinion - not bashing anyone.


----------



## Avidhunter (Feb 23, 2004)

Quadd4 said:


> Why is it that everyone thinks that a tree stand on public land "stakes a claim of that persons spot and useage"? As sportsmen we share the land.
> 
> I am respectful of others and I hope others of me but if I choose to leave my stand in the woods, I walk away with the understanding that someone may use it. So why should I get mad at them, and not myself for leaving it there?
> 
> If I don't want others to use, I buy a climber and take it with me or plant it on private land.


That about sums up my thought, except- I won't hunt in, under or anywhere near another stand. If someone hunted in mine? Well, I'll simply take it down. 

After all, it's not like I only scouted one or two areas. I'm there for the enjoyment not frustration or conflict. But then again, I did quit hunting public land quite some time ago. JJ


----------

